# Mac, 4 year old Patterdale Terrier needs home!



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

History: A loved, cherished Patterdale, but just couldn't settle with a baby in the house.

Salient points: Always been loved. Full History. Not for young children. Only Pet status. Good with dogs outside the house. Can be left short periods.

Advert: Mac is a compact little terrier with such a sweet smiling personality. Mac has had a great start in life where he has been really well cared for, loved, nicely disciplined and trained. Oh yes, life was great until baby arrived. Patterdales and similar terriers are usually best not to live with children under 6. There are exceptions, but they usually don't get 'small people'. Mac is used to being left, had 4x short walks a day and lived an active life with his young owners who were there for him.

Mac is neutered, vax'd and chipped. He is currently kennelled whilst awaiting his home and coping well, whilst being well respected. Mac is a sweet love and will meet his new family soon we are sure. There is nothing not to love about him.

"Please note that this dog is currently in kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Mac Patterdale 4 yrs Horley Surrey.

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Mac is still looking for his forever home! Here is a little update and some more photos from our forum:



> Mac is smart; Mac is great; Mac is what is called a 'Nuttall' Patterdale which are small; thicker set and smooth coated. Lovely lad..
> 
> 
> ]


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

He is lovely.
I'd love another but Cody is still only 5 1/2 months old.

Good Luck Mac in your forever home search.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Last Saturday's visit to the kennels held one big surprise for me ... not having met him before, I hadn't realised just how tiny Mac was! Beautiful jet black shining coat and just 101% terrier - here are the latest photos ...


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 10, 2009)

He is stunning, looks identical to my Shelby! If he was ok round other dogs (and rats) I would take him in a snap! I hope he finds a loving home asap.x


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update and some photos from Lynne who walked Mac yesterday:

Mac what a super chap you are ... no enquiries - I can only blame myself for not singing your praises enough. Mac came out on his walk today. He had Cassie charging around keen to meet him and he didn't turn a hair. He actually looked at Cassie, as threatening as her energy seemed, with a "sorry they seem to be holding us back". They greeted each other really well and Mac was just perfect for Cassie. She settled in with him and they walked along taking the fresh air together.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Well ... I met Mac again yesterday and her certainly opened my eyes! LOL! A pocket size poppet of terrier personality! And I believe he wins the "Mr Photogenic" competition! What I fail to understand is why he hasn't captured someones heart and is still in kennels. Hopefully his home is out there and they will be viewing these photos and falling for him soon ...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Mac and I waited 2 hours for his visitors to arrive and it may have been this, but sadly when they arrived he wouldn't relate to them ... they were very philosophical about it and decided to look again maybe in a few weeks or at the local rescue centre.

Then Mac returned to the paddock and I couldn't believe my eyes - he is enjoying his 'playtime'

*Black Jack Mac*









































































Further too he insisted in keep going up to Ky's kennel and they both kept meeting and greeting then he circuited around again. "There's noubt so queer as terriers"!

Mac is still looking for a foster home or forever home.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Macs kennels:

Walking time has been curtailed by the thunder storms rolling through so far this week, but Mac is continuing to enjoy life and making new friends. He greeted Sammy75 like a long lost friend - no shyness in sight.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is the lovely Mac today, pictured with one of our volunteer dog walkers mum...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Mac found his forever home! He has been with his family a week. Here is an update from them:

Little Mac has been with us now nearly a week and here he is trying to desperately escape back into the garden, he would gladly spend his whole day sniffing given half a chance!! He is a beautiful boy who we all adore. Unfortuntely Mac's left back paw has continued to trouble him and the vet has now put him on antibiotics. He has been given a head collar to wear which as you can imagine he hates, today the vet strapped his foot to stop him from continuously licking it. If he doesn't respond to the antibiotics by tuesday he will have to have a light sedation to investigate the wound. We are hoping that it won't come to that.

Despite this, he has tremondous energy for such a little chap which we all love about him!!!


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 10, 2009)

I am soooo happy he has finally found his forever home! I hope his paw gets better, but at least he has a family to cuddle up to if he needs it. X


----------

